# How connect Toilet Valve to Garden Hose?



## dlancep1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi!

I'm looking for the shortest way to connect a 7/8" toilet valve straight to a Female Garden Hose for a project. Is there a single adapter that will make this connection and still keep the connection as short as possible?

A 7/8" Female IP x Female Garden Hose adapter would be perfect is such a thing exists. If not, how would I do this??

Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

Home depot has a pretty good selection of adapters it may take a couple fittings but it is still better than ordering something online to me.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Might find what you're looking for here - http://www.plumbingsupply.com/hoseadap.html


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

It maybe easier to connect a toilet supply line up first and then adapt from 3/8 or 1/2 to garden hose


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

JustinK said:


> It maybe easier to connect a toilet supply line up first and then adapt from 3/8 or 1/2 to garden hose


 What he said


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

dlancep1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking for the shortest way to connect a 7/8" toilet valve straight to a Female Garden Hose for a project. Is there a single adapter that will make this connection and still keep the connection as short as possible?
> 
> ...


Ayuh,.... There's fittin's that go from 3/4" pipe to hose, 'n 1/2" pipe to hose,...

Never heard of 7/8" pipe,...


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

Bondo said:


> Never heard of 7/8" pipe,...


Just another example of manufactures making things more difficult to sell more product.


----------



## SHR Plumber (Aug 20, 2013)

JustinK said:


> Just another example of manufactures making things more difficult to sell more product.


No, no, no. Ballcocks (toilet fill valves) have always had their own thread type. No pipe is ever designed to screw on to the ballcock threads directly. All connections must be some sort of compression, i.e. rigid or flexible toilet supply line or pex adapter fitting. Just do what "JustinK" posted, come off the ballcock with a flexible toilet supply line. To make it easier use a 7/8 ballcock x 1/2" fip sized line. From the 1/2" fip you can screw in a 1/2" mip x female hose thread adapter. Any store that sells plumbing supplies should have the fittings you need for this simple hook-up.


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

Ya at one point the manufacture decided to make there own thread type. Even if it was 60 years ago

So what are you building Dave?


----------



## Atec7fan (Sep 16, 2017)

Just did this today for work. At your hardware store, first get a supply line with 3/8" at one end and 1/2" at the other. Make sure the ends are threaded, not compression fittings. Then in the brass adapters, find a 1/2" to 3/4" adapter. Your hose with fit on the 3/4" end.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Auto supply stores have hoses of many sizes. Then use plenty of teflon tape and steel band clamp and see what happens. Band clamp can sqeeze down bigger size to smaller fitting. May not get a good seal around the bigger screw threads. Maybe filling the threads with jb weld.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Diancep1...... Common Friend...... We're dying of curiosity to know/see this "Southern Engineering".......:wink2::vs_bulb::smile:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

3-1/2 year old thread, resurrected by a newbie.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Oso954 said:


> 3-1/2 year old thread, resurrected by a newbie.


Oh shoot......

Guess I'm never going to know this.... or where Jimmy Hoffa is buried.:vs_no_no_no:lain:


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Well talk about resurrecting an old thread - to the posters from the past, here's why I'm looking for the same fittings...

What I'm doing is making and automatic fill for my in ground pool. The pool has a 1-1/2" PVC overflow drain for when it's too high. I'll take a Homer bucket with screw top lid and install a toilet valve through the bottom. I'll also put a water heater drain pan connector (PVC with rubber gasket so it's leak proof) onto the bottom of the bucket. That drain pan connector will "T" into the overflow pipe below the "high" level so that any water will flow back into the pool through the existing overflow pipe. Then, all I need is a hose connection (or PEX or whatever) to supply water to the bottom of the toilet valve. Of course this get's buried at ground level.

It's basically the same (including the toilet valve) as "real" automatic pool fillers that cost a lot more...

I don't know what OP is doing - perhaps a watering trough for his chickens?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

1/2" toilet supply line to a 1/2" MIP by 3/4" hose female adapter.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Umm the fitting on my dishwasher does exactly what your trying to do I believe. I'll take a picture of the extra in my tool box and post it for you to look at.


----------

